
How Manned Vehicles Are Much Safer Than Elon Musk and Others Admit - edward
https://medium.com/@AsherOfLA/how-manned-vehicles-are-much-safer-than-elon-musk-and-others-admit-and-why-that-matters-42d8cc5656c8
======
ocdtrekkie
This is a great example of how most self-driving car rhetoric abuses math to
make them look safer than they are.

One of the funny things is that the case is often claimed that driver
assistance systems/partial autonomy is worse/less safe than fully autonomous
vehicles, but it's highly likely those partial autonomous systems, like
emergency braking, likely account for much of the reasons a new car is
statistically so much safer than the average.

------
d0lph
Obviously someone shaping stats to their own biases. They want to compare
Tesla and Mercedes Benz crash rates because they are in a similar price range?

Mind you he has no data on automated driving crashes.

Ridiculous and short-sighted, the goal (IMO) is for all cars to be automated.
And he assumes that just because lidar is expensive now, that it will be in
the future, which is just naive.

